# Nach EuGH-Urteil: Google löscht unerwünschte Einträge – aber nicht alle



## sascha (30 Mai 2014)

*Google und andere Suchmaschinen müssen Links zu veralteten oder nicht mehr relevanten Suchergebnissen löschen, wenn ein Betroffener das fordert. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof entschieden. Google reagiert – und stellt jetzt ein Formular ins Netz, über das man die Löschung beantragen kann.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/0...-unerwuenschte-eintraege-aber-nicht-alle-8507


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2014-07/google-urteil-eugh-link-loeschen-streisand-effekt


> Vergiss es, Google
> Google hat damit begonnen, unliebsame Links auf Wunsch von Betroffenen aus seinen Suchergebnissen zu löschen. Effektiv ist das bisher nicht, eher im Gegenteil


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2014)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...-nur-haelfte-der-suchergebnisse/10252380.html


> Google erfüllt gut die Hälfte der Anträge von Europäern zur Löschung von Suchergebnissen aus ihrer Vergangenheit. Etwa 30 Prozent der Anfragen seien dagegen abgelehnt worden, sagte ein Google-Sprecher der dpa am Freitag und bestätigte damit entsprechende Medienberichte. In rund 15 Prozent der Fälle habe man die Internet-Nutzer um zusätzliche Informationen gebeten.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 August 2014)

50 %? kann ich nicht glauben.... das habe ich als Antwort erhalten und die (entfernten) Links führen zu wirklich schlimmen Verleumdungen, von denen "Betrüger" noch so ziemlich die harmloseste ist. Die Begründungen sind der blanke Hohn:


Die angegebenen URLs beziehen sich offenbar auf Inhalte, die im Hinblick auf Ihre berufliche Tätigkeit von erheblichem öffentlichen Interesse sind. Diese URLs könnten beispielsweise für potenzielle Kunden oder Nutzer Ihrer Dienstleistungen von Interesse sein. Daher ist der Verweis auf dieses Dokument in den Suchergebnissen zu Ihrem Namen durch das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit gerechtfertigt.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass es über dieses Formular nur möglich ist, Inhalte auf datenschutzrechtliche Fragestellungen hin überprüfen zu lassen. Wenn Sie eine Beschwerde einreichen möchten, die sich insbesondere auf andere rechtliche Aspekte (z.B. Urheberrecht oder Äußerungsrecht) stützt, besuchen Sie bitte diese Seite: http://support.google.com/legal. Die Nutzung der dortigen Formulare stellt sicher, dass Ihr Anliegen zeitnah und sachgerecht von dem dafür zuständigen Team bearbeitet werden kann. 

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Bezüglich der folgenden URL(s): 



Es scheint, dass die Informationen unter der/den von Ihnen beanstandeten URL(s) keine Angaben über Ihre Person, sondern über eine andere Person mit gleichem Namen enthalten. Eine Verletzung Ihrer Rechte können wir daher nicht erkennen.

Google wird vorerst keine weiteren Maßnahmen treffen in Bezug auf diese URLs.


----------

